# 585 Ultra is done!



## scslite (Nov 11, 2006)

Finally got some time to build my Ultra. There might be something wrong with my scale since it is showing less than 15lbs with pedals. Well, the bike is definitely a joy to ride. Not as comfortable as the 555 but suprisingly not harsh at all! Needless to say, I'm very happy with this bike. It feels fast or perhaps the excitement is making it that way. :wink5: 

BTW, if anyone is interested in an immaculate 2007 555 Frameset, I have posted an ad in the classifieds. Thanks!


----------



## SleeveleSS (Jun 3, 2007)

You think it should weigh more, or less?


----------



## scslite (Nov 11, 2006)

SleeveleSS said:


> You think it should weigh more, or less?


Definitely more.


----------



## SleeveleSS (Jun 3, 2007)

Looks like a pretty solid build to me. EC90 seatpost and bar, 1 carbon bottle cage, etc. I can see 15 pounds. Nice bike.


----------



## benolium (Mar 19, 2008)

Nice bike. I need to weigh mine. I would be very happy with 15 lbs.


----------



## jmg1848 (Sep 18, 2003)

I love it

But the decals on the ec90 post bother me, not your fault, they just don't work for my taste, but I love it all the same


----------



## Lookbiker (Sep 2, 2006)

Great looking bike. I have a 2005 555 w/the HSC 5 fork. 

How does the 585 compare to the 555? I really like my 555 but the 585 always tempts me to upgrade.


----------



## scslite (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanks for all the compliments! 



jmg1848 said:


> I love it
> 
> But the decals on the ec90 post bother me, not your fault, they just don't work for my taste, but I love it all the same


I concur withe EC90 decals. I'm thinking about rubbing them off cleanly if possible.  



Lookbiker said:


> Great looking bike. I have a 2005 555 w/the HSC 5 fork.
> 
> How does the 585 compare to the 555? I really like my 555 but the 585 always tempts me to upgrade.


Still need more saddle time on the 585 but initial impression on the ride does feel a bit more stiffer than the 555 but not harsh. Mind you wheels and tires/parts are the same. My 555 is a 2007 so not sure what the difference is on mine compared to your 555.

Anyway, my 555 and 585 both handle great and much better than my Orca on descents. Climbing goes to the 585 but honestly the 555 was a fine climber for my weight. It just felt like the power transfer, especially when standing, was that much more immediate on the 585. Weight difference obviously goes to the 585 as well and the slight difference in geometry works better for me.


----------

